# Conway Stewart Plastic And Trio Nib



## apple320 (Apr 29, 2009)

I really liked this plastic and I had a really nice Trio nib so here is a perfect match.

I really like how the top ended up.

Hope you all like.


----------



## artistwood (Apr 29, 2009)

the bear likes.............i'd be proud to own a pen like that. nicely done.........bear


----------



## kirkfranks (Apr 29, 2009)

Really nice.
I really like that blank.  I don't know enough about the nib but I am sure it must be special...

Can you give some detail on the cap finial?  From the side view it looks almost like it is a different material (all black) except that I can see just a bit of the same yellow color showing.  The end view is not at all what I was expecting from the side view.
Looks cool, but I cannot figure out what you did.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 29, 2009)

VERY interesting!!

NICE pen, and even though I know what the material looks like, I can't figure out your pattern at the end.  I LIKE it, but have no idea HOW it turned out that way!!

Certainly a good looking, potentially expensive pen!!!

GREAT work!~


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 29, 2009)

We still need that standing ovation emoticon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes we do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





wdcav1952 said:


> We still need that standing ovation emoticon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 30, 2009)

Chris,
Awesome pen.


----------



## mrburls (May 1, 2009)

I was not sure if I liked this style of Stewart blank when I first saw it, but I really like what you did with this pen.  Great Job. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## mitchm (May 1, 2009)

Chris, awesome work. Looks stunning!!!!


----------



## apple320 (May 2, 2009)

kirkfranks said:


> Really nice.
> I really like that blank.  I don't know enough about the nib but I am sure it must be special...
> 
> Can you give some detail on the cap finial?  From the side view it looks almost like it is a different material (all black) except that I can see just a bit of the same yellow color showing.  The end view is not at all what I was expecting from the side view.
> Looks cool, but I cannot figure out what you did.



I am glad you all like this pen.  I was not to sure of the color in blank format but I really liked the end result.

Thanks again

The final was a 3/4 by 3/4 square of black and I glued a 3/4 by 3/4 square of the body material on top of that.  Then I made threads on the black leaving a small bit at full size and then taking off enough of the body color till I got a design I liked.

Hope this helps


----------

